# [Nvidia] Problème de DRI (résolu)

## BadPotato

Bonjour,

Je suis incapable de démarrer le driver proprio de Nvidia. Voilà quelques logs:

```
 $ startx &> xorg.log

 $ cat xorg.log

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/badpotato/.serverauth.3235

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5- x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux rorqual 2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5- #3 SMP Wed Sep 16 20:48:15 EDT 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 17 September 2009  12:49:40AM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 17 01:08:27 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier: Function not

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     implemented

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x2d) [0x53330d]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x8d) [0x4bbf19]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7ff00c75c6f0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x7ff00a3c5352]

4: X [0x4855bb]

5: X(compCreateWindow+0x5b) [0x548ee5]

6: X(InitRootWindow+0x30) [0x435d11]

7: X(main+0x492) [0x430d33]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7ff00c748a26]

9: X [0x430799]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.
```

Xorg.0.log :

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "(EE)"   

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "(WW)"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2
```

mon xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   Driver       "vesa"

#       Option      "NoLogo" "true"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405]"

   BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

d'autres commandes qui n'ont pas résolu le problème

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

# modprobe nvidia
```

des idées?

merci.Last edited by BadPotato on Sun Sep 20, 2009 1:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> Je suis incapable de démarrer le driver proprio de Nvidia. 

 

Proprio ? Ah ouais ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> [...]
> 
> 	Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 

----------

## BadPotato

oops, bien vu... j'ai poster le mauvais   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

edith: corrigée   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Peux pas dire pourquoi mais j'ai comme le pressentiment que ton driver nvidia n'a pas été compilé  correctement, du moins pas pour ton installation.

Un truc lié au 64 bit ?

As-tu essayé de le reemerger ?

Note, les erreurs DRI et DRI2, je les ai aussi mais ça n'empêche pas l'interface de démarrer  :Wink: 

Par contre, je n'ai pas l'erreur GLX.

Ah oui, et pour meubler un peu : il est plus rapide d'écrire :

grep "(EE)"  /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

que

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"

 :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Il est aussi possible que ton noyeau a besoin d'être reconfiguré pour nVidia. Poste le résultat de cette commande

```
egrep '^[^#].*(VESA|NV|MTRR)' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## BadPotato

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Peux pas dire pourquoi mais j'ai comme le pressentiment que ton driver nvidia n'a pas été compilé  correctement, du moins pas pour ton installation.
> 
> Un truc lié au 64 bit ?
> 
> As-tu essayé de le reemerger ?

 

cette semaine je suis passé du profile 2008 à 2009 et ensuite j'ai essayé le l'arbre portage de funtoo, donc ça se pourrait bien que ça fasse trop de migration "d'un seul coup". Mais en recompilant seulement les nvidia-drivers, ça n'a rien changer

voilà le retour de la commande:

```
 $ egrep '^[^#].*(VESA|NV|MTRR)' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Le noyeau semble correct.  Passer au portage Funtoo ne devrait pas briser ton video.

Il est probable que c'est la combinaison de xorg-server/nvidia-drivers/gentoo-sources est la cause de ton trouble.

----------

## BadPotato

et bien, le driver nvidia ne fonctionnait pas non plus avant   :Razz: 

... bon j'ai résolu une bonne partie du problème!!

Fallait chercher 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier
```

sur google et apparament il fallait avoir CONFIG_SYSVIPC en dure(ça semble être pour l'emulation de certaine instruction DOS)

donc tout fonctionne... par contre, si je lance glxgears ou mplayer le serveur X plante directement   :Rolling Eyes: 

aussi j'ai de nouvelle erreur avec xkbcomp:

```
$ startx &> xorg.log

$ cat xorg.log 

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/badpotato/.serverauth.3750

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5- x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux rorqual 2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5- #4 SMP Thu Sep 17 22:10:00 EDT 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 17 September 2009  12:49:40AM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 17 22:24:46 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

waiting for X server to shut down xterm:  fatal IO error 11 (Ressource temporairement non disponible) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"
```

peut-être qu'il me manque des USE flags? voici mon make.conf:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync21.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64"

QEMU="x86_64"

USE="sdl nptl dri 3dfx dmx jadetex fbcon -doc gtk qt xcb consolekit nls oss alsa dvd dvdread dvdr truetype avi userlocales cups foomaticdb usb divx ppds unicode jpeg gif png mp3 onpengl mpeg real xv quicktime hal dbus pdf"

FEATURE="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage/games-emulation/fceux

PORTDIR=/home/badpotato/git/portage
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> il fallait avoir CONFIG_SYSVIPC en dure...

 

ça oui, 

bon maintenant as tu dbus et hald démarrés?

```
rc-status
```

Il serait aussi bon de montrer ton  emerge --info

----------

## BadPotato

je viens d'ajouter dbus à la liste (ça ne fonctionne pas plus) :

```
 # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                                                         [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                    [ started ]

 hald                                                                                                                                                         [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                                   [ started ]

 dhcpcd                                                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                     [ started ]

 local                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                     [ started ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Il serait aussi bon de montrer ton  emerge --info

 

voilà:   :Smile: 

```
# emerge --info

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

Portage 2.2_rc40 (!../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5- x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-potato-kernel-v5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Sep 2009 06:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo"

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/home/badpotato/git/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync21.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dmx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam fbcon firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jadetex jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg onpengl opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Ceci va suprimer l'avertissement d'emerge --info

```
# cat /etc/portage/repos.conf

[funtoo]

aliases = gentoo

```

as tu EVDEV dans ton noyeau?

```
# grep EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

aussi recompiler x11-drivers et xkbcomp pourrait peut-être aider

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) xkbcomp
```

aussi essai X sans xorg.conf

----------

## BadPotato

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Ceci va suprimer l'avertissement d'emerge --info
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/portage/repos.conf
> 
> ...

 

il a fallut que je le crée dans  /usr/portage/local/profiles/repo_name pour que ça fonctionne... merci!

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> as tu EVDEV dans ton noyeau?
> 
> ```
> # grep EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

```
#  grep EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> aussi recompiler x11-drivers et xkbcomp pourrait peut-être aider
> 
> ```
> emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) xkbcomp
> ```
> ...

 

je sais pas si c'est celà qui a affecter, mais je viens de tester en root glxgears et sa fonctionne, par contre en user le serveur X crash toujours.

me manquerait t'il un group à mon user??

```
# groups badpotato

wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users games plugdev badpotato
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *BadPotato wrote:*   

> me manquerait t'il un group à mon user??
> 
> ```
> # groups badpotato
> 
> ...

 

messagebus

est-ce que tes /tmp et /var/tmp sont chmod 1777 ?

----------

## BadPotato

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

>  *BadPotato wrote:*   me manquerait t'il un group à mon user??
> 
> ```
> # groups badpotato
> 
> ...

 

oui et je viens de rajouté messagebus, mais toujours pas de glxgears   :Confused: 

..aussi quand j'avais fait:

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) xkbcomp
```

 et bien, ça n'avait pas réglé les warnings de xkbcomp de ce genre, non plus:  *xorg log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Et ...est-ce que /tmp et /var/tmp sont chmod 1777 ?

```
ls -l / /var | grep tmp

drwxrwxrwt  12 root root   4096 2009-09-18 17:36 tmp

drwxrwxrwt  8 root root  4096 2009-09-18 18:30 tmp
```

----------

## BadPotato

merci pour ton aide Mike!

le problème venait en fait de Awesome wm(windows manager).. car si j'essais n'importe quel autre WM glxgears fonctionne parfaitement. Je vais problement poster ce bug dans leur mailling list.

tout semble résolu.

----------

## Mike Hunt

C'est mon plaisir.  :Smile: 

----------

